# Just scored a 1950's Porter Cable 548 bayonet saw



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

It's all metal, works perfectly - flawless. Sounds like a suped up sewing machine. 

Came complete with case and bevel foot. 

Thing is, I am likely going to sell it. It's worth too dang much money. I see them on eBay in the high $200's approaching $300. I paid $20 bucks. 

Crazy. I'd really love to use it. It just "feels" right as a tool. You know what I mean?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll double your money and give you $40.00 and pay shipping to get it to me.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Big Dave said:


> I'll double your money and give you $40.00 and pay shipping to get it to me.


Lol, wish I could do that...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Why can't you? You already told us what you paid and that you don't plan on using it. :blink::laughing:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Why can't you? You already told us what you paid and that you don't plan on using it. :blink::laughing:



it's going on eBay. I am in the collectibles, antiques and stuff business. i need to get as much as possible for what i pull in. it's my main means of income right now.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

???? Your title says "bayonet saw" and it looks like a jig saw to me. Could you explain?

Thanks.

George


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on a good find - if you're going to flip tools it's always nice to find one to give you a week's worth of profit in one shot. 
But lemme double-down on George's question - what makes this a "bayonet" saw - shape, capability, era?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> Congrats on a good find - if you're going to flip tools it's always nice to find one to give you a week's worth of profit in one shot.
> But lemme double-down on George's question - what makes this a "bayonet" saw - shape, capability, era?


they called it a bayonet saw based on the shape of the blades. they do kind of look like bayonets. 

yeah, it is really nice to find things like this. this one place i've been picking through has a lot of good stuff. 

got a big tool box with an antique miller falls hand drill and three great condition disston saws from the 1930's/40's. I'm keeping the rip saw but want to sell off the rest.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Bayonet saw=Saber saw=Jig saw=Handheld Scroll Saw (Take your pick. Probably a regional thing)


----------

